# Pillcam COLON available?



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

This is real for us with sensitive bowel.No need for colonoscopy in most cases.Check this out the Pillcam COLON:http://medgadget.com/archives/2006/10/pillcam_colon.html







THE COMPANY:WWW.GIVENIMAGING.COM


----------

